
What the Internet knows about you - matt1
http://whattheinternetknowsaboutyou.com/all
======
nowarninglabel
As the site loading continues to spin, I think back to some commentary about
the Chevy Suburban. "The Suburban is popular among thieves, but at 12mpg they
won't get very far."

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Apparently nothing.

~~~
olalonde
Apparently it's based on the CSS history leak.

------
GHFigs
It still doesn't know that I'm a dog.

------
olalonde
This technique has been around for over 10 years. I believe the CSS trick was
fixed in most browsers but the cache trick still works everywhere.

